
How America Made Donald Trump Unstoppable - douche
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/how-america-made-donald-trump-unstoppable-20160224
======
comicjk
>He's no orator – as anyone who's read his books knows, he's not really into
words, especially long ones – but he has an undeniable talent for commanding a
room.

Apparently the writer has fallen for the oldest trick in oratory:

"I’m no orator, as Brutus is. I’m only, as you know, a plain, blunt man."

------
danieltillett
A very amusing and at the same time horrifying read.

